# Lawn Services



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

My freind and yard man says things have slowed down for him soI thought I would put the word out.People on here know Im a square shooter and he has been very good and fair doing my yard for years. His Name is Charles,,Home #850-941-1797 Cell#850-602-8033,, Tell him I sent you and Im sure he will give you a break !!!!! Thanks


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

bump,,,for a freind....


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

BTT


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Btt


----------

